# Charlie Chaplin's Time Traveler



## TripleXBullies (May 16, 2011)

What are your thoughts? Let's not argue, just state your opinion and build from others.

For me. It could be anything, but from what I see of the objectors and skeptics talking about who could they be talking to without cell phone towers or other people with cell phones. They have discovered time travel, why not cell phone conversations through time?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiIrpEMbQ2M


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 17, 2011)

NOTHING, yet? For me, it shows something we can't explain...... or is this random person crazy out of their mind?


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2011)

It is called and ear trumpet, the equivalent of today's hearing aid.


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2011)

http://hearing.siemens.com/sg/10-about-us/01-our-history/milestones.jsp?year=1924


----------



## Huntinfool (May 17, 2011)

There's nothing in her hand from what I can tell.  Note the "scratching her head" example toward the last third of the video.


----------



## Achilles Return (May 17, 2011)

Older than the internet.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 17, 2011)

bullethead said:


> It is called and ear trumpet, the equivalent of today's hearing aid.



Then who was she talking to. People didn't walk around holding ear trumpets in their ear.


----------



## TripleXBullies (May 17, 2011)

Yes, it is... I just wanted to hear what people here had to say.



Achilles Return said:


> Older than the internet.


----------



## bullethead (May 17, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Then who was she talking to. People didn't walk around holding ear trumpets in their ear.



Fred Walker is the guy she was talking to, he was the first telemarketer!!!! Maybe it was James T. Kirk of the starship Enterprise...LOL! There is a cell tower within sight of my house and sometimes reception stinks. I seriously doubt she had reception, a cell phone, and was talking to anyone ON a phone. Someone may have just been out of screen shot or she was listening to her surroundings on a busy street.


----------

